# Which woodwinds for StaffPad?



## borisb2 (Sep 30, 2020)

for which woodwinds did you settle in StaffPad?

So far I purchased only Berlin Strings, SF Chamber Strings and CineBrass .. wanted to go for CinePerc for percussion but am pretty undecided about woodwinds. I watched some of the ww-comparisions on YT between Berlin and SF woodwinds - but are not really sure which one to like .. also, I didnt find a walkthrough/demo that also includes CineWinds

Thanks for any pointers ..


----------



## brandowalk (Oct 1, 2020)

Here is a similar thread that may be of use: 





__





Staffpad woodwinds?


Looking to get a woodwind add on. Which one is the best? :) Or...how would you describe the libraries you own, how do they compare? Pros, cons etc. Atm I'm probably leaning towards Berlin. Any reason not to? Any info appreciated thanks.




vi-control.net


----------



## Martin S (Oct 1, 2020)

You may also have a look at Steve Barden's recent thread (particularly video #3):

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/staffpad-articulations.99001/

Although these videos are related to the articulations in the various libraries, I found the videos highly informative in terms of timbre and 'playback-ability'.


----------



## borisb2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks for both links .. didnt find them


----------



## brandowalk (Oct 1, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> Thanks for both links .. didnt find them


the links don't work? they both work for me


----------



## borisb2 (Oct 1, 2020)

brandowalk said:


> the links don't work? they both work for me


all good .. the links did work. I meant I didnt find these threads before ..

I settled for Berlin woodwinds in the meantime .. sounds fantastic


----------

